# Pregnancy photoshot, c&c



## dzfoto (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello! There are some shots of a pregnant woman I did this autumn. I know you may miss some belly or more "nude" photos, but I have no rights to publish that ones. C&C are welcome 

View at full resoliution, please.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## mwcfarms (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok I have to admit I stalk your facebook page lol. Commented the other day. You have a gift Donatas and I love showing your work to friends. Keep up the amazing work. Now only if I lived there. Would love to have had you shoot our pictures.


----------



## Arch (Oct 10, 2010)

Some beautiful images here, i really like #3 and the colours in the last few work really well :thumbup:


----------



## briarder (Oct 10, 2010)

I really like 3 & 5 !


----------



## timethief (Oct 10, 2010)

Number 3 definitely stands out. Nice work.
Number 2 , background seems to be a bit bright in my opinion.

they are all great. keep it up.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow! _Love _#10! Great work, as always


----------



## tirediron (Oct 10, 2010)

Without a doubt the nicest, most tastefully done maternity shots I've ever seen!


----------



## dzfoto (Oct 11, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Ok I have to admit I stalk your facebook page lol. Commented the other day. You have a gift Donatas and I love showing your work to friends. Keep up the amazing work. Now only if I lived there. Would love to have had you shoot our pictures.





Arch said:


> Some beautiful images here, i really like #3 and the colours in the last few work really well :thumbup:





briarder said:


> I really like 3 & 5 !





timethief said:


> Number 3 definitely stands out. Nice work.
> Number 2 , background seems to be a bit bright in my opinion.
> 
> they are all great. keep it up.





RauschPhotography said:


> Wow! _Love _#10! Great work, as always





tirediron said:


> Without a doubt the nicest, most tastefully done maternity shots I've ever seen!



Thanks everyone!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 11, 2010)

LOVING #4...
to have her in the thick of a tree like that and not get a single annoying twig shadow on her face...great job

9 and 10....the wardrobe is perfect for the setting and natural colors.

i sounds like a broken record, man...

splendid job. you never cease to amaze or inspire.


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 22, 2010)

Stunning work, as usual.

My one comment is on #5, it looks like she is sucking on a straw / drinking something.  But i'm thirsty now, so perception is clouded by my desires


----------



## ghache (Oct 22, 2010)

a1 stuff. keep them coming!!


----------



## Aayria (Oct 22, 2010)

Are you kidding me??!???  

When I opened this thread, I didn't realize who the original poster was..

Then I saw dz's name as the pictures started loading and I was SO excited! I've only seen your wedding work up until now....but this... this is hands down your best!!!

LOVE each and every one! =)


----------



## burgo (Oct 22, 2010)

fantastic work.


----------



## canon-boy (Oct 23, 2010)

these photos are awesome 

Home - Fine Photography Gallery


----------



## dcketcham (Oct 27, 2010)

absolutely stunning! 

#3 and 8 are my faves... but.. really .. wow ! 

very nice!


----------

